# Building Theater Need Projector, Check it out



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am a newbie who is trying desperately to absorb as much of your knowledge as possible to complete my theater/flex room.
Thanks to everyone who contributes, this site is awesome!

Attached is my sketch of my theater room. What projector would you recommend based on my room and conditions. I have three very large windows to contend with. I plan on putting curtains on them to control the light but I doubt I will be able to block it all so light will be an issue during the day.

My budget is $2000
The room will be used during the day and at night
Room 15'6" x 15'2"
Room will also be used as family room
I am going with Polk LC series in-wall speakers

I need to figure out by the end of the week the placement, on the ceiling, of the projector so my electrician can run the wiring and conduit. Things are moving faster than I want them to so I have to make some decisions right away:wits-end::wits-end:

Thank you very much for your input


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the Shak Hava! 

Make sure you read the stickies, they might answer some of your questions. Then let us know what you budget is.


----------

